

Buy this Heartbleed T-Shirt, and support OpenSSL Foundataion - agilevic
http://teespring.com/iheartbleedopenssl

======
mdob
Not bad, shares info about OpenSSL and Heartbleed, a way of supporting
foundation and it's a nice geek t-shirt. Why not.

True, it could be, somebody is trying to make money. If the t-shirt cost $30
and they would support only $5 then I would suspect they're concerned more
about profit.

It doesn't cost much more than a regular t-shirt, so as long as they give $5
from each to OpenSSL I'm in. It's extra $1000 for foundation, if the goal is
reached.

------
azth
Talk about trying to make money off of a negative incident.

~~~
agilevic
Trying to create a win-win scenario. The majority of net proceeds will go to
the foundation.

------
agilevic
Cool or what?

